# adba registration



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

i am registering my pup and on the second line of the fee section it asks:

Retype of registration certificate in same owners name....

what does this mean? currently the dog is under the breeders name cause i have not turned this registration card in...so would they retype registration under my name now or what?

AND throw out some of your unused registration names that are cool...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah that is for the previous owner in case they had lost the registration. You want a transfer of ownership!


----------



## GLAFF (Jul 24, 2007)

*How do i go about registering a UKC male over to ADBA registration?*

I have a three year old male that is registered UKC .He breed with my ADBA female and I need to get him ADBA registered?How does this work in Ohio?:welcome:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Glaff. I thought Ohio had a statewide ban on the breed? I can't find the map right now. Am I wrong? It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

glaff you need to find a ADBA judge like right now... either that or a UKC judge for your female... if you're going to sell any of these puppies with papers it needs to be done right away because they won't register a litter of pups that has been 'made' before the paperwork has been processed. i registered neela with the UKC ... you have to have a copy of the full pedigree some small fees and 3 color photos (side front and rear) to submit... im not sure how the ADBA works but that's how it worked with the UKC.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

GLAFF said:


> I have a three year old male that is registered UKC .He breed with my ADBA female and I need to get him ADBA registered?How does this work in Ohio?:welcome:


Fill out a single registration form, you can download and print it from their website. Enclose at least a 3 gen copy of the UKC pedigree, two pictures of the dog:
1: head shot
2. side profile

and last, the payment. No judge certification is needed.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

*10 day rush or super rush*

Forgot to mention this earlier, if you need the papers ASAP pay by credit card and spend the extra money for the rush or super rush. The ADBA is a little slow on processing applications. **If you have any questions about the paperwork call ahead of time** Forms not filled out properly will be returned. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

drsven said:


> and last, the payment. No judge certification is needed.


 thats scarey! this is how all of these dogs get hung papers! ADBA needs to scrutinize the dogs alittle bit more than this i feel...


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

NEELA said:


> thats scarey! this is how all of these dogs get hung papers! ADBA needs to scrutinize the dogs alittle bit more than this i feel...


They only allow you to register dogs that are currently registered with a recognized kennel club: UKC,AKC,BFK (one or two more that I can't recall). The dog also must be in your name with the other recognized registry.They DO NOT accept Continental Kennel Club which IMO is a *GOOD* thing. Also, for single registration in a case where two ADBA dogs were bred but a litter was not registered they do signature verifications of the owners of both the sire and dam. In general, I think the ADBA does a pretty good job of keeping the bad guys out. Hanging papers is usually done by bad breeders that illegitimately register a whole litter of puppies.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

drsven said:


> They only allow you to register dogs that are currently registered with a recognized kennel club: UKC,AKC,BFK (one or two more that I can't recall). The dog also must be in your name with the other recognized registry.They DO NOT accept Continental Kennel Club which IMO is a *GOOD* thing. Also, for single registration in a case where two ADBA dogs were bred but a litter was not registered they do signature verifications of the owners of both the sire and dam. In general, I think the ADBA does a pretty good job of keeping the bad guys out. Hanging papers is usually done by bad breeders that illegitimately register a whole litter of puppies.


whew good deal! Neela was originally ADBA so I didn't know how it worked with getting in with ADBA i just knew it had to be ASAP! The UKC required the pedigree, and certification of registration, with photos and an inspection of the actual dog! i thought it would probably be the same deal the otherway around


----------



## GLAFF (Jul 24, 2007)

i want to thank everybody for the :roll: information.It really helped me get a good start on getting them!!!!


----------

